# Next year (2013) an estimated 1.7 to 1.8 million hives will be required to Almonds.



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

According to an article by Kim Flottum there will be a demand for 100,000 to 200,000 additional hives to pollinate California's almond crop.

Read his very interesting article "Catch the Buzz- Almond Crop Prediction"

http://home.ezezine.com/1636/1636-2012.05.04.13.51.archive.html


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah gee... not again. 

where's the popcorn at....


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Not to worry Kieth, the brokers of California have burned alot of "easterners" financially over the years. So the likes of people like me that are palletized and could go west will just stay home were it is safe and make honey crops. Pass the popcorn please. TED


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

Keith is gonna have to fire up the Nutra-Bee plant to mass production or juice up the formula to meet those #s! "Pass the Nutra-Bee please! :lpf::lpf::lpf:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Spruce & Ted...... I hear you loud and clear.

I started and co-wrote "California dreamin" ABJ with Randy Oliver back in 2008, over misleading statements by back seat brokers. 

Carry on & don't beleive everything you hear that comes out of Calif.

popcorn please.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

California almond pollination: it's done to beekeepers what crack cocaine has done to drug addicts. Nope never going out there again, I'm quitting "cold turkey" next year for sure. Nothing is going to lure me out there again.......wait a minute, even more hives are needed you say?......how much you paying?.......hmmmmmm.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Ted, is that bees on comb ruler EVER enforced in bama?


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

To get 1.7-1.8 million colonies for almond pollination would require every grower to use more than two hives per acre. Young orchards do not reaquire two hives per acre. Also, one thing that does not get mentioned is that many growers use less than two hives per acre and some do not get any bees at all. You would be amazed at how many small growers think that they don't have to get bees because their neighbor gets them.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are a pollinator, you can come into Alabama by a compliance agreement with the state. If you are a pollinator that lives in Alabama, you can go out say to Almonds and Cranberries by a compliance agreement with the state. Did you here the one about the chinese tallow or gallberry honey crop that the out of state beekeeper made while he was in state by compliance pollinating yellow crooked neck squash and cantelopes....... Catch my drift. TED


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Jim, I have done my fair share years past in the Almonds in the Fresno, Maderra and Bakersfield areas. The bees did the best in the Fresno area. The Bakersfield areas are just an alkali sand pit waiting to kill bees. And yes I say I will never go back. I hope I do not eat my words. With the price of honey around a 1.80 a pound and maybe higher for some varietals, one really has to weigh is it worth all the time and headache getting those bees ready for the Almonds. I was never able to achieve the sacred 8 frames of bees count.inch: Six good frames of honeybees is about the best we can send out of Alabama at that time of the year due to the elevation and position of our state along the Gulf of Mexico. TED


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I started and co-wrote "California dreamin" ABJ with Randy Oliver back in 2008, over misleading statements by back seat brokers.
> 
> Carry on & don't beleive everything you hear that comes out of Calif.


Now that's a honest statement, forget the popcorn, time to put the boots on.


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah dont send your bee's out there they will all come back with mites and viruses. but ill send mine and they will come back strong and every one will have a $100 bill tucked right under the cover.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> Not to worry Kieth, the brokers of California have burned alot of "easterners" financially over the years. So the likes of people like me that are palletized and could go west will just stay home were it is safe and make honey crops. Pass the popcorn please. TED


We are happy that Steve took care of us and our bees over the winter and through the almonds, thats one broker that didn't burn the keeper anyway.


----------



## kokomodreamin (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm with Ted, it's not worth it at the 1.90 paid right now for citrus honey, keeping them here for honey production puts more than a 100 bill under the lid and the bees are much better than being beat up on pollination. It's a long winter trying to ready bees for the road and a lot of work.


----------

